# rebush's shop



## rebush (Jun 18, 2012)

Well my friend who understand the black magic of sending pictures without postage is here to help me AGAIN. This is where I work on almost everything.


----------



## rebush (Jun 18, 2012)

Trying to send more pictures.


----------



## rebush (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's the last batch of pictures. Roger


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 18, 2012)

Great shop Roger!!!

I really like the Monarch lathe!
Massive and solid looking!

Most of us dream of having so much space!!!

Andrew


----------



## ksouers (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice shop, Roger! Wish I had all that space.

But you seem to be missing some toys. Looks like you might be short a bike


----------



## rebush (Jun 18, 2012)

ksouers: Maybe but I thought 11 would be enough. Roger


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 18, 2012)

Almost afraid to ask about the mannequin parts on the workbench

- Ryan


----------



## steamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Rodger!

What kinda mill is that?

Dave


----------



## rebush (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryan: Repair work for the friend who helps me post pictures. She has a Ebay store for clothes and a really messed up mannequin.


Dave: Its a Millrite. It's on a rolling base so that I can put it where I need it. 

Roger


----------



## steamer (Jun 18, 2012)

And of course...the ubiquitous 10" Atlas....I ran the hell out of one of those!

Dave


----------

